# ""

## SvetKA

" " "
  Purple Haze,  Maiden Pieria 
 -   .    ,   ,      ,      .       , ,  .    :    ,        . 
       ,  ,        ,  ,  ,        .   ,         ,   - . 
,   " -  -  - "  Purple Haze (  " " - .).  ,       ,   ,    ,        . ,     ,     ,           .        ,     :     . 
          . ,    ! 
 
 ,    : "  ".  ,       : --, --. 
      .       ,   ,    ,  ,   .      , ,  ,   ,     . 
   .    ,   :  -     ,  -     ,  .  -  ,    ,       . 
 : --.  ,      ,  ,  ,  .   ,        .     .    ,    .        .     ,   . 
    " -  -  - ",     .       ,   ,         . ,      ,       ,         ,          . ,  ,   ,        .     ,     ,     ,    .  ,     ,        . ,   ,   ,      ,      .  -  -  - ,        ,   ,    ,   . 
-- , ,  . 
 
:        , ,     ,    .      :   ,       .
   ,     ,     . 
"...    "",  ,      .     ,       .   ,    ,  ,          (,       ). ,            ,       ,     ,     ,    ,       . 
  ,      .  ,    -   .         .  ,  ,     ,  ,  ,        .  ,                ,      ""   . 
    .  ,  ,       . ,     . 
  . .

----------


## P0rn0

,              .      ,            .                .      ,   ,           .     ,      ,              -. ,        , ,  ,      ,         .  (, , ,   )            ,    .        ,      .    .      ,    .        ,     .. 
  ,     ,    ,     .    ,           -       .   .   ,                  . 
  :              .     ,      .     ,           .  ,     ,    ,        ,      .      ,            .     :    ,  ,       .   ,        . ,       (   ,      69)      ,        , ,  .    ,        . 
     ,      .           ,     "".       ,     -,      .       (       )      ,     .      ,        .       ,        . 
     ,       ,       .      ,        (   ).          ,    ,      . 
     ,       .    .      ,       .  ,   .    ,     ,    ,        .        ,  .           . 
     ,      ,       .         ,  ,              .    .      .   ,           .           . 
   :    ,   .       .     .      (,       )  .       ,    .    , ,     -   ,       .          -.          ,        ,    . 
      ,  .        ,     , ,        ,   ,   ,          .       ,      . ,         . 
 ,      ,    .           .       7,5 - 9 ,      10  14 .     ,                90 .           ,      ,       .
    ,        .     ,              .      ,               ,       .   -        ,       .     ,     ,       .     ,   .   .       .    . ,         ,          ,     .       ,         .                         . 
       .     ,      ,       .     .   ,       ,       .          ,     ,       .         .               .        ,           . 
      , ,       ,    .  ,                 .         ,        . Ÿ       .             .     
:thankyou:

----------

...             .......

----------

2 (2 ).         ?

----------


## V00D00People

> 2 (2 ).         ?

   ? .. ,      ?
       ?   ?

----------


## g-unit

> 2 (2 ).         ?

       :sarcastic:  (  ).

----------

> ? .. ,      ?
>        ?   ?

  
    , =))
   ...      ))

----------

> :sarcastic:  (  ).

  
     2 ?)))

----------


## __

...

----------


## g-unit

> 2 ?)))

   ,   ???      !!!

----------


## S

> 

  ,    ,     ?

----------


## MaxShane

> ,    ,     ?

   !!

----------


## les

> ,    ,     ?

  ,      ....
 ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

-     ""  -  ))      -   ,    ,    ,      ,  "ͳ    "  " ,   ,   "
  ,    ))))

----------


## Sky

> ,    ))))

  *laithemmer*,    )))

----------


## laithemmer

> laithemmer,    )))

  !
    ,...   ,    ,      ...

----------


## sharasha

> ,

  !      ?
    ?)

----------


## laithemmer

*sharasha*,    , !    -  !  ,     ,    -         ?!

----------


## Mihey

,      .. , ,       .

----------


## laithemmer

*Mihey*,   ,      "  " -        
,    ,      ?      ))))

----------


## Fantasy

,      ,     ,    .         ...

----------


## erazer

> ,      ,     ,    .         ...

    ?

----------


## Mia-san

)

----------

